
Phylogenomic Reclassification of the World's Most Venemous Spiders - IntronExon
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-19946-2
======
boxed
Update wikidata taxonomy!

I’ll probably do this when I get around to it, but it would be great if more
people did this. This dataset is the only cladistic dataset that is fairly
comprehensive that I have found.

------
tomohawk
I hypothesize that the abstract is a close literary relative of Lewis
Carroll's work.

